# Link soll nicht in Frame öffnen



## Drowning (21. November 2004)

Ist zwar vielleicht scheinbar einfach die Frage aber ich komme im Moment echt einfach nich weiter. Meine Seite hat das Menü in einer großen Frame und Links öffnen sich erwartungsgemäß in der Frame. ich möchte aber, dass der Link sich auf der ganzen Seite öffnet, nich nur in der Frame. Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.
mfg


----------



## Consti (21. November 2004)

Gib folgendes im Link an:

<a href="abc.html" target="[NAME DES ZIELFRAMES]">Name</a>

Wenn du das Frame "löschen" möchtest, gib folgendes an

target="_parent"


----------



## Drowning (21. November 2004)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------

